# Hummingbird



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Have you guys been invaded by Hummer's.We keep 2 feeders out year round.Have a few customers year round.But this week its flying room only at feeders .Its unbelievable been that way about a week.There Quart feeders and they drink them both DRY every day and I refill.The last few days there drinking 3/4 Gal a day.I saw it way in the early 2000s but not since until now..WOW...cva34


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

Same here but i have 20 + for a few days and then they are gone, few days later a new bunch comes in for a day or two.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Yep bunches, no flowers so they gotta hit the feeders. I have one ruby throat that is the meanest lil [email protected] won't let any of the others have a drink.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I got an ulgy ruby that chases everthing else off... only so much one can drink


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

We have had them solid for about three weeks now. Two feeders, one filled about four times a day and the other twoo or three times a day. Actually, my wife is reloading tone now as we speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

What is your favorite mix formula ? Color help ? If so what color ?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

4-1 water to sugar. 4 cups water 1 cup sugar, boil the water and then add the sugar, no food coloring supposed to be bad for the egg shells. If the feeder is red that's good enough.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have no had any luck. Mine is hanging from the overhand of the roof next to a window. Should I place it somewhere else?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

The majority that were in my area have migrated--still seein a few this afternoon.

Not sure how far away you should have it, mine is about 10 foot from the house.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Hummers*



fishingtwo said:


> The majority that were in my area have migrated--still seein a few this afternoon.
> 
> Not sure how far away you should have it, mine is about 10 foot from the house.


 Think your right .My Herd left 2/3 days ago .Only 1or 2 bird around my place now.Think they rode the front south.I have one feeder in Pecan tree eye level.about 10f from patio.one feeder hanging on patio just inside drip line.Both have been unbelievable for past few weeks 2 to 3 Quarts a Day combined.4 to 1 ratio no coloring...cva34


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Ours are hanging from the beams of our back porch, about 10 ft. from where we sit... The biggest challenge for all of us this year are the bees, which are forming 'chains' a foot long from all the feeders most of the time.

This drought has everything looking for groceries...


----------

